# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Inserting acute accent marks Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard)

## EdC

Hi all, 
I'm new to the MR community. I've been studying Russian since March, 08. Like many new learners, I need help remembering where the stress falls on Russian words. I recently figured out how to insert a diacritic acute accent mark in Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard). Thought I would share with the community. Instructions below. 
Hope this helps,
Ed 
TO INSERT AN ACUTE ACCENT MARK
1.The Character Viewer must be activated (see below) 
2. In the Character Viewer window, choose European Scripts ➔ Diacritics (NOT cyrillic) ➔ A list of accent marks will appear in the diacritic window. Choose acute accent (top row, second from the left) 
3. Type any cyrillic letter, then immediately go to the Character Viewer window and with the acute accent highlighted, click Insert 
4. This will work in any Mac application that accepts text (word processor, spreadsheet, web browser, etc)  
ACTIVATE THE CHARACTER VIEWER AND RUSSIAN KEYBOАRD
1. If not already activated, activate keyboard and character viewer by opening System Preferences ➔ Input Sources ➔ Select "On" for Keyboard & Character Viewer 
2. Select a Russian keyboard. I prefer "Russian - Phonetic". The Russian flag will appear in a drop down list on the language input sources on the Apple menu (located beside the battery strength indicator). To activate the cyrillic keyboard, choose the Russian flag. 
3. To activate the Character Viewer, click on the language input flag ➔ Show Character Viewer

----------

